# LEFT OR RIGHT HAND TOOL FOR MILL



## riversidedan (Aug 21, 2022)

we have a normal clock wise turning mill and wanting to use a carbide lathe tool , seeing that the mill turns CW  can I use a left or right hand tool??


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 21, 2022)

Are you talking lathe tool in the spindle like a fly-cutter?
You do want the cutting action to be the same as on a lathe- a right-handed HSS tool won't cut well going left and vice-versa, but inserts can often cut in either direction


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 21, 2022)

You need a left hand tool. Works great, I have 2 and I love them.


----------



## riversidedan (Aug 22, 2022)

thanx, thats what Ive read about just confirming >>>>


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 23, 2022)

Just ordered an  SCKCL1212H09








						11.15US $ 29% OFF|1PC SCKCR1212H09 SCKCL1212H09 External Turning Tool Holder SCKCR SCKCL CNC Lathe Tool SCKCR1212 SCKCL1212| |   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




It uses the "free" corner of the ccmt09 inserts that I use on my lathe. Perfect for fly cutting.


----------



## riversidedan (Aug 23, 2022)

right hand tool  in the mill???


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 23, 2022)

riversidedan said:


> right hand tool  in the mill???


No, the L in SCKCL is left hand. They show the right hand, but both are available. Took me a little searching to find it. Trying to find one with a 10mm shank for my little fly cutter. No joy.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 23, 2022)

Drifting a* little *off topic, I use an Atlas benchtop horizontal mill. My cutting is directional, using both directions depending on the type of cutter. I often mount milling cutters or drills with an angle block holding the workpiece. Arbor mounted cutters run the other direction when I need to watch what I am cutting or to avoid climb milling. 

*To this end, I mounted a reversing switch for the motor*. Same way both lathes are set up. The machine runs about half and half directionaly. . . I do have a (cheap) vertical mill but it is set up as a low speed drill press. It is usually simpler, and faster, just to use the Atlas in most cases.

.


----------



## riversidedan (Aug 23, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> No, the L in SCKCL is left hand. They show the right hand, but both are available. Took me a little searching to find it. Trying to find one with a 10mm shank for my little fly cutter. No joy.




am curious if a 10 mil left hand boring bar would work, of course youd have to trim it down.........maybe they dont make  such a thing...


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 23, 2022)

riversidedan said:


> am curious if a 10 mil left hand boring bar would work, of course youd have to trim it down.........maybe they dont make  such a thing....


I did look at that.  On a boring bar the cutting edge is close to the CL of the bar. Because of the location of the slot on a fly cutter, the cutting edge needs to be at, or very close to, the top surface of the bar. It might work if you can remove enough material from the boring bar.


----------



## riversidedan (Aug 23, 2022)

your mean make the bar shorter  right>?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 24, 2022)

riversidedan said:


> your mean make the bar shorter  right>?


Thinner, it has to be cut down to 8mm. Shorter too.


----------

